# Controlar un Celular desde botones externos



## etercom (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola, tratare de ser lo mas claro.
Nesecito controlar un movil, (marcar, colgar, marcar el 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 etc)
Pero desde otros botones.

Explicacion:
Quiero disfrazar un celular dentro de una caja plastica con botones, que actuen como si fueran los del celular, en otras palabras, que no se note que es un celular comun el utilizado y que la caja tenga sus propios botones (recomendarme de que tipo usar) y que estos controlen el movil, ya sea que esten conectados a los verdaderos botones del celular, o cualquier otro metodo que se les ocurra

Agradecere enormemente la ayuda


----------



## Mushito (Dic 27, 2006)

una manera, aun que un poco antiestetico seria desmontar el teclado y soldarle cables esos de bus de datos y ponerle otro teclado de un telfono comun por ejemplo.


----------



## etercom (Dic 27, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> una manera, aun que un poco antiestetico seria desmontar el teclado y soldarle cables esos de bus de datos y ponerle otro teclado de un telfono comun por ejemplo.



Podria ser que en la caja "disfraz" solo coloque tres botones, nesecito que sean (1) numero predefinido, el mio (2) numero de la policia, (3) boton para colgar,

crees que se pueda hacer asi, comunicar con cables de bus los botones exteriores al teclado del celular ??

Es decir, es posible conectar simplemente un boton externo al celular donde deberia estar el boton original de celular ??

Agradecere mucho tu ayuda


----------



## Mushito (Dic 28, 2006)

Claro que si, si no me crees prueba con una calculadora, soldandole en los PADs (terminales de la tecla) unos pulsadores comunes y corrientes, y luego pulsa los digitos como si estuvieras pulsando la misma calculadora.


----------



## etercom (Dic 28, 2006)

Perfecto, no sabes cuanto te lo agradezco, es para la seguridad de alguien, nesecito que tenga solo la cajita con tres botones y no pueda moverle nada ni apagarlo ni nada.

Ademas, no le pasa nada al celular por estar dias y dias conectado
a la corriente alterna ?? porque no quiero que se descargue.

Otra cosa, los pulsadores como los pido aca en Mexico en la tienda, solo como pulsadores ??

Muchas gracias por responder a tanta pregunta tan simple, pero
no es para hacer negocio con sus conocimientos, es para una
persona discapacitada que no tiene linea telefonica fija en su casa.


----------



## Mushito (Dic 30, 2006)

No hay problema, yo hacia esto para negocio para camuflar un celular.
Los pulsadores mejor aun si son grandes para un discapacitado, en las tiendas existen pulsadores para videojuegos, esos te podrian servir.
Para que no se descarge, tampoco hay problema si dejas conectado por muchos dias el cargador.


----------

